# Fluffs with facebook?



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I just made a facebook page for Rocky his name is Rocky McKay and his e mail is [email protected]. Any other fluffs on facebook?  I figured it would be a nice place for his pictures and for him to tell about his day to day adventures


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda Pop | Facebook


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I share Facebook with Snowy & Crystal lol ... I love the mobile app in it.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

we are on facebook too and keep in touch with a few from here as i dont log on to SM as often anymore

we are [email protected] - fiona gordon if any SM folk want to be pals with the girls


----------



## Amandasc88 (Sep 8, 2011)

Albi has her own page. Just type her name in.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava has her own FB page! .....Cause she says she's a Diva. :innocent:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1646680623#!/pages/Ava/236142389759780


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Pat, I love Ava's page! 

I'm on Facebook too, you can find me under Amanda Brooke, email [email protected] The profile pic is of me holding Enzo, hope that makes it easier!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

BellaEnzo said:


> Pat, I love Ava's page!
> 
> I'm on Facebook too, you can find me under Amanda Brooke, email [email protected] The profile pic is of me holding Enzo, hope that makes it easier!


 
aww, thanks Amanda!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm jo murphy on facebook ..all spoiled maltese friends welcome .


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Ava has her own FB page! .....Cause she says she's a Diva. :innocent:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1646680623#!/pages/Ava/236142389759780


:HistericalSmiley:she IS a little DIVA ! I love Ava !:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

She's a really pretty diva though!:wub:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I want to create one, but I think Ava will put my page to shame :/


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/LisaLeftEyeDog

Does this link work? Lisa would love for her SM friends to "Like" her :chili:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam On Facebook also.*
*Yogi's Mom=Under Nickee Jones.*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

italianna82 said:


> I want to create one, but I think Ava will put my page to shame :/


oh.....I'm just a crazy dog lady who takes pictures every day!! I snap pictures all the time hoping to get something to use....



CorkieYorkie said:


> https://www.facebook.com/LisaLeftEyeDog
> 
> Does this link work? Lisa would love for her SM friends to "Like" her :chili:


I might already be a fan...I'll have to check...Ava likes to join other doggie pages :thumbsup:



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Iam On Facebook also.*
> *Yogi's Mom=Under Nickee Jones.*


Hey Nickee, Ava loves to see her buddy Yogi visit her!!! I get a kick out of everyone's remarks on her pictures. And some of the private messages I get are so heartfelt, it makes it all worth while.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

My fluffs don't have their own page but I share pics of them on my page. I'd love more of my SM buddies to become my FB friends. You can catch me here...

https://www.facebook.com/#!/bobbiconley .


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I share mine with my fluffs on facebook Janene Smith


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is the page I created for Gucci. It's a work in progress, but I'm trying....
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gucci-Maltese/494008587328397


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley doesn't have his own page but SM friends are welcome to join mine. 
Sherry Sutterfield


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany has a profile: http://www.facebook.com/tiffany.walsh.5454

Due to my photo permissions, you might have to add me as a friend on Facebook to see her pictures. Plus, I don't have any Spoiled Maltese friends on Facebook and would like to add you guys! http://www.facebook.com/supermanskivvies


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm starting to think I should have created a page to FRIEND rather than to LIKE!! 
Darn!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> I'm starting to think I should have created a page to FRIEND rather than to LIKE!!
> Darn!!


Why's that? Just curious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't forget there's a group called "Maltese Lovers", would love to see you all and your babies there too. Being a group it makes it easier for everyone to see the latest pics and post comments so much easier. Please join that group too.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Why's that? Just curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I guess because then I could just be friends with other fluffs instead of them having to like my page.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Amandasc88 said:


> Albi has her own page. Just type her name in.


 I Cant get her page to come up NICKEE


----------

